# First Store



## Imotions (28/6/16)

Hi all
i was wondering which store was the first vape/e cig store to be in South africa ? 

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## Rob Fisher (28/6/16)

@Imotions I think it was http://www.eciggies.co.za/ but I stand to be corrected.

Reactions: Agree 4


----------



## Jakey (28/6/16)

Also think it was eciggies. And thats what lead me to thos forum. Whenever I did a Google search for eciggies I found links to this forum.

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## Gizmo (28/6/16)

I think you right Robster  www.eciggies.co.za were the founders of providing enthusiast grade vaping to SA.


----------



## Imotions (28/6/16)

ah ohk thanks guys i always though about it lol... also who was the first vaper around south africa lmao..... is anyone from eciggies on the forum? what made them start up like what got their interest in it and how did they find out about vaping 

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jakey (28/6/16)

Imotions said:


> ah ohk thanks guys i always though about it lol... also who was the first vaper around south africa lmao..... is anyone from eciggies on the forum? what made them start up like what got their interest in it and how did they find out about vaping
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


first vaper in SA was actually an American dude who moved here to start the vaping movement. he has a youtube channel, check it out.
heres one of his vids. just the first vid i could find. dont know if its any good. this guy is a LEGEND in SA and USA

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2 | Creative 1


----------



## Jan (28/6/16)

Twisp has also been with us for a very long time. I bought some of those ecigs that looks like a real cigarette from them ages ago


----------



## Imotions (28/6/16)

Jakey said:


> first vaper in SA was actually an American dude who moved here to start the vaping movement. he has a youtube channel, check it out.
> heres one of his vids. just the first vid i could find. dont know if its any good. this guy is a LEGEND in SA and USA


this is a bit hectic video lol @Jakey

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## Clouds4Days (28/6/16)

Imotions said:


> this is a bit hectic video lol @Jakey
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk



I dont know why but i had tendancies to slit my wrists while watching it too @Imotions hahahaha


----------



## Imotions (28/6/16)

@Clouds4Days aye seriously its hectic yoh even the setup of the video

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Sir Vape (28/6/16)

Eciggies 

Bought my first vape from them in 2010

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Feliks Karp (28/6/16)

Jakey said:


> first vaper in SA was actually an American dude who moved here to start the vaping movement. he has a youtube channel, check it out.
> heres one of his vids. just the first vid i could find. dont know if its any good. this guy is a LEGEND in SA and USA

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Neal (28/6/16)

Jakey said:


> first vaper in SA was actually an American dude who moved here to start the vaping movement. he has a youtube channel, check it out.
> heres one of his vids. just the first vid i could find. dont know if its any good. this guy is a LEGEND in SA and USA



Mate,
Had to check out the vid after reading comments. I could not help notice the dude has some VERY dodgy looking "items" in background behind his right shoulder that do not appear to be at all vape related. Coupled with his bondage clothing, I found it all a bit disturbing and am heading for a cup of tea and a lie down.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## WDE (29/6/16)

Jakey said:


> first vaper in SA was actually an American dude who moved here to start the vaping movement. he has a youtube channel, check it out.
> heres one of his vids. just the first vid i could find. dont know if its any good. this guy is a LEGEND in SA and USA



I thought I knew how to vape but after his "Advanced Vaping Lesson 01" it's totally changed my perspective on vaping.
I'm still stuck at step 1 but maybe one day step 2 might be possible...


----------



## Imotions (29/6/16)

did any of you see the part where he takes 2 mods and puffs on it lol 

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## Kalashnikov (29/6/16)

Jakey said:


> Also think it was eciggies. And thats what lead me to thos forum. Whenever I did a Google search for eciggies I found links to this forum.


Same here. so true


----------



## Imotions (29/6/16)

so eciggies are the grandfathers of vape in South Africa .... 

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## Jakey (29/6/16)

Imotions said:


> so eciggies are the grandfathers of vape in South Africa ....
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


Seems that way


----------



## Imotions (29/6/16)

i still cant get that video out of my head @Jakey 

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Feliks Karp (29/6/16)

Imotions said:


> i still cant get that video out of my head @Jakey
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk



Same for me dude, felt like when I found an eel in the middle of camp sunnyside up and had to get up on the raft.


----------



## Imotions (29/6/16)

but now i want to watch more of them to see whats actually his story lol .....does that make me creepy?....

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## Feliks Karp (29/6/16)

Imotions said:


> but now i want to watch more of them to see whats actually his story lol .....does that make me creepy?....
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk



Careful dude with how far down the rabbit hole you go, he's said before that he's happy, well hung and in to a horny kind of love. Sounds shady to me.


----------



## Jakey (29/6/16)

Imotions said:


> but now i want to watch more of them to see whats actually his story lol .....does that make me creepy?....
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


Watch em!!! Hes entertaining, that's for sure


----------



## Imotions (29/6/16)

lmao and to think i only asked who was the first vaper in SA lol 

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------

